# The highway patrol - police cars on motorways



## kanterberg (Aug 3, 2009)

When I was a kid I remember being told that there were Porsche police cars patrolling the German motorways. I don’t know if this is – or ever has been – true, but cars used for patrolling motorways must differ greatly between countries. What kind of cars (make and model) are used for traffic enforcement by the police in your country?


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Lamborghini Gallardo. In Italy there are two such cars (one of them was wrecked last year), used mainly for human organ transport when helicopters can't fly. But I think it's just marketing.

Normally they use Alfa Romeo 159 and many other similar cars.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Motorway police (diaľničná polícia) in Slovakia have just a few of these



















and S4










and we also have "toll police" (mýtna polícia)


----------



## ElviS77 (Aug 3, 2007)

kanterberg said:


> When I was a kid I remember being told that there were Porsche police cars patrolling the German motorways. I don’t know if this is – or ever has been – true, but cars used for patrolling motorways must differ greatly between countries. What kind of cars (make and model) are used for traffic enforcement by the police in your country?


There used to be a few uniformed 911s, yes, nowadays I guess they would be unmarked - if indeed Porsches patrol the Autobahns anymore...

In Norway, uniformed vehichles vary quite a lot, you'll see Mercedes C-classes, Opel Vectras (probably Insignias as well), Ford Mondeos, VW Passats, Toyota Avensises and, of course, Volvo V70s. I have probably forgotten quite a few. They even have Toyota Landcruisers in rural areas and a couple of Mercedes MLs for representative escort. When it comes to unmarked cars, it's much the same, although some fat-cat BMWs, Mercs and Volvo XC90s are available for special purposes. The Delta antiterror unit use Mercedes Gs.


----------



## BND (May 31, 2007)

In Hungary, these are used on motorways by the police:

Skoda Octavia II RS:









Audi TT:









Audi TTS :drool::









Ford Mondeo ST:









Yamaha FJR 1300:









all pics are from http://policecars.hu/
:cheers:


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

kanterberg said:


> When I was a kid I remember being told that there were Porsche police cars patrolling the German motorways. I don’t know if this is – or ever has been – true,


Oh yeah. It's true 









http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Attraction_Review-g187291-d257371-Reviews-Porsche_Museum-Stuttgart_Baden_Wurttemberg.html









http://www.autobild.de/artikel/oldtimer-der-polizei_1166480.html?bild=12&now=28#mmg


Bmw neue klasse, Opel Kapitan, VW ******, MB 110.. and so on.








http://www.polizei.hessen.de/internetzentral/nav/71c/71c70ee1-825a-f6f8-6373-a91bbcb63046&uCon=2c020353-5cc2-5a11-c5ec-3f12109241c2&uTem=bff71055-bb1d-50f1-2860-72700266cb59.htm

Yes, Germans had really good cars.
Meantime, behind the iron curtain, in arctic cold Poland our beloved Milicja used this beuaty:

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/patrick_castelli/4385089877/in/photostream/


----------



## peezet (Sep 17, 2008)

they used the porsche 911 sc targa back in 1983 in the netherlands too


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

In Brazil :

Toyota fielder








Chevrolet Astra


















Nissan Frontier








Chevrolet s-10








Chevrolet Meriva


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

piotr71 said:


> Yes, Germans had really good cars.
> Meantime, behind the iron curtain, in arctic cold Poland our beloved Milicja used this beuaty:
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, good ol' Fiat 125.
Italian police used them for some time in the '70s. piotr71, don't be fooled by the shabby look: that was a GREAT car.


----------



## El Tiburon (Mar 21, 2010)

Also see this thread in the main Infrastructure and Mobility forum:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=132324


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Netherlands* 
*KLPD | Corps National Police Department | Highway Patrol*

*The old days*













































*One of the last Porshe that was used by the National Police in 1993*









*Today the KLPD highway patrol vehicles are Volvo's*



























*(Highway patrol) National Police vehicle and Rotterdam Municipal Police vehicle*









*KLPD Audi A6*









*Video-vehicle for tracking licenceplates*









*Municipal Police Utrecht Ford Focus ST*









*Old (white) and New (yellow) traffic uniform*


----------



## El Tiburon (Mar 21, 2010)

g.spinoza said:


> Ah, good ol' Fiat 125.
> Italian police used them for some time in the '70s. piotr71, don't be fooled by the shabby look: that was a GREAT car.


They are Ladas or Zhigulis made in Togliatti, Russia in a factory built by FIAT.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

El Tiburon said:


> They are Ladas or Zhigulis made in Togliatti, Russia in a factory built by FIAT.


No, no, what you can see in these photos are made in Poland, the name was "Polski Fiat" which means "Polish Fiat" in Polish 
Two types of FIAT were produced in Poland, Fiat 125 and Fiat 126. The latter one was simply called in Hungary as "kis Polski", literally "little Polski".

However in there were Ladas produced in Togliatti by FIAT license but those (by Fiat 124 and 125) had slightly different look.


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

*In most of the United States, Interstate highways are patrolled by the state police (also known in some states as "state patrol" or "highway patrol") - within cities and towns municipal police does the work, and in rural areas the county sheriff typically fills in with the rest of police duties.

American police car paint jobs vary wildly, but generally three cars are used.
Ford Crown Victoria Police Interceptor, body on frame, rear drive - THE American police car. Fast, but not very fast, with mediocre handling - but VERY reliable. Tough as nails. If you see a police car, it's very likely to be a Crown Vic.
Design introduced 1998.









Chevrolet Impala P71, unibody, front drive - very often used as personal vehicles, less common as a police car.
Design introduced 2001.








Design introduced 2006.









Dodge Charger, unibody, rear drive - Faster and more powerful than the Crown Vic, but less reliable.
Design introduced 2006.









Future police cars:
2011 Ford Taurus Police Interceptor - unibody, front or all wheel drive.









2011 Chevrolet Caprice PPV - rear drive. Will be offered alongside the Impala, but of course this is the better of the two.









2012 Carbon Motors E7 - rear drive. Startup company making a car built by cops, for cops - not to be sold to anyone but cops. Other manufacturers are doing everything they can to steal their thunder.









And the Dodge Charger will get a facelift, and Ford will introduce a new Explorer police package.*


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

g.spinoza said:


> Ah, good ol' Fiat 125.
> Italian police used them for some time in the '70s. piotr71, don't be fooled by the shabby look: that was a GREAT car.


I am not  I had 2 and I'd love to have one today. However, Polish licensed version of original 125 mechanically had more common with its predecessors 1300/1500 series than with Italian 125. Main difference went under the bonnet. 125p was propelled by old 1300 or 1500 engines, Italian ones used very modern 1600 dohc engine developing 90bhp. There were minor changes in the body shell as well. 

Then, after some time appeared a true rocket:


















_Essentially the car was a rebodied Polski Fiat 125p, which Fabryka Samochodów Osobowych (FSO) built under license from Fiat, based on the Fiat 125. The internal components, modernized engine, (pistons and carburetor), chassis, and other mechanical, were straight from the Polski Fiat 125p, but clothed in an entirely new hatchback body designed by Giorgetto Giugiaro. The car was meant to be equipped with Fiat's DOHC engines in the 1980s, but a crisis at the time made the purchase of a license from Fiat impossible. This is also why the 125p was produced simultaneously with the Polonez for more than a decade. Moreover, mechanical modernization only took place when it could be applied to both cars. This situation finally changed after the production of the 125p ended in 1991.

*An advantage of the Polonez is its passive safety*. Crash tests were performed in 1994 according to EU safety regulations so that the Polonez could be exported worldwide. *They proved the car to be very safe.* The Caro 1.9GLD hitting a concrete block (without an energy-absorbing metal cage) with 40% of the front at 50 km/h (31 mph) survived very well. All doors could be opened without any difficulty, there were no critical injuries for passengers, and no fuel leakage occurred.wiki_


----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)

Old Yugoslavian Milicija chasing Belgrade phantom with white Porsche 911 back in 70's


----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)

Yugsolavian traffic Milicija in Zagreb

Mercedes 190 SL










Mini Morris from the same unit


----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)

duch police


----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)

again Yugoslavian Traffic Milicija with VW beetle


----------



## slodziak (Jul 7, 2010)

Polish highway police in action (A4 highway)


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

ElviS77 said:


> There used to be a few uniformed 911s, yes, nowadays I guess they would be unmarked - if indeed Porsches patrol the Autobahns anymore...
> 
> In Norway, uniformed vehichles vary quite a lot, you'll see Mercedes C-classes, Opel Vectras (probably Insignias as well), Ford Mondeos, VW Passats, Toyota Avensises and, of course, Volvo V70s. I have probably forgotten quite a few. They even have Toyota Landcruisers in rural areas and a couple of Mercedes MLs for representative escort. When it comes to unmarked cars, it's much the same, although some fat-cat BMWs, Mercs and Volvo XC90s are available for special purposes. The Delta antiterror unit use Mercedes Gs.


I've never seen a C Class, Opel Vectra or Toyota Avensis in Norwegian Police markings, have you got any photos?

Wasn't the last big order for Police vehicles won by VW, I've also seen a number of Vito vans but have never yet seen a motorway patrol vehicle, I think police here rely to much on speed cameras which don't really work.


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

*Guardia Civil de Tráfico (Spain)*

*"Los motoristas" :lol:*

*Aprox. 1950*




























*1958*










*Actually*



















*Cars*

*1967*










*70´s*



















*80´s*










*Actually*
































































*Radar car*

* The first radar car in Spain ¿Date?*












*70´s*




















*
Actually*


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

More Guardia Civil


----------



## kanterberg (Aug 3, 2009)

I realise this must come as a surprise to everyone, but police cars in Sweden are either Volvos or Saabs. :lol:


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

I am really surprised. Would never suspected Swedish Police using Swedish cars 

However, some time ago:


>





>





>





>





>





>


And of course:


>


*http://hem.bredband.net/jt600118/index.html*


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Used in Cezchoslovakia 20 years ago


----------



## outoftowner (Jul 28, 2010)

Those Alfa's are nice looking.


----------



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

kanterberg said:


> I realise this must come as a surprise to everyone, but police cars in Sweden are either Volvos or Saabs. :lol:


Sometimes you can see other cars than Volvos and Saabs. Sometimes it can be Mercedes for example and other cars. I like to see Swedish police cars who are *not* Volvo or Saab.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

*Belgian Highway Patrol*:

Marked (they use Volvo, Opel and BMW)



















































































Unmarked (only BMW):











On the highway:


----------



## Blaskovitz (May 30, 2009)

Poland, 2008


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Romanian Police cars:

Seat Leon:









Mitsubishi Lancer:










Seat Exeo:










^^ This ones were used just for few months because the dealers rented them for free. Now you can see many Dacia Logan on Romanian roads:










Police cars for government officials escort:



















And a nice example of how cheap are Police cars (or how high are the bribes):


----------



## brewerfan386 (Apr 24, 2009)

Wisconsin State Patrol:banana:












































(all are courtesy of "WI Squad Pics". link.)


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

Motorway police in Poland


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I remember stories from Poland in 2007 or so, when German BMW's just drove like maniacs on the motorway, because they thought the Polish police only had those old FSO's and could never catch them. But then the Polish police showed up with muscle cars as well and pulled over all those Germans


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

Some time in England:


----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)

Russia


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

brewerfan386 said:


> Wisconsin State Patrol:banana:


I love this car. Best looking police car in the world. It looks even better when it speeds by you on the highway. Really cool machine 
And I'm looking forward to see the new Ford Taurus 2011 interceptor. It might look even better than Charger.


----------



## asotUA (Mar 21, 2007)

piotr71 said:


> I am not  I had 2 and I'd love to have one today. However, Polish licensed version of original 125 mechanically had more common with its predecessors 1300/1500 series than with Italian 125. Main difference went under the bonnet. 125p was propelled by old 1300 or 1500 engines, Italian ones used very modern 1600 dohc engine developing 90bhp. There were minor changes in the body shell as well.
> 
> Then, after some time appeared a true rocket:
> 
> ...


Wow I never though that back then in Poland the Police would be called Milicja like it is in Ukraine. Why did they change it to Policja?? In Ukraine we still got the Milicja(Міліція):cheers:


----------



## TrueBulgarian (Jun 20, 2009)

asotUA said:


> Wow I never though that back then in Poland the Police would be called Milicja like it is in Ukraine. Why did they change it to Policja?? In Ukraine we still got the Milicja(Міліція):cheers:


It's the same in Bulgaria. The police force in the whole Eastern Block was called Militia. Later, as the democratic changes started the Militia was transformed into Police (Милиция-> Полиция in Bulgarian).


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## russianpride (Dec 22, 2008)

Moscow.

From Yandex street view:

Ford Focus.



















Mercedes ML-350 and E-350










Mercedes E-350










Toyota Land Cruiser 100










Other models:

Mercedes E-350




























Mercedes ML-350










Ford Mondeo and Focus



















Ford Crown Victoria.



















Audi A6










Toyota Camry










Toyota Land Cruiser 200










BMW


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

TrueBulgarian said:


> It's the same in Bulgaria. The police force in the whole Eastern Block was called Militia. Later, as the democratic changes started the Militia was transformed into Police (Милиция-> Полиция in Bulgarian).


In Hungary police has the very same name as in the communist ages: _Rendőrség_. However it is not a word of slavic origin and has nothing to di with _militzia _or _politzia_. Literally it means "guards of order".


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

To me, "militia" sounds more like some rebellion or guerilla group that operates outside of the law.


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> To me, "militia" sounds more like some rebellion or guerilla group that operates outside of the law.


*The United States also tends to avoid as much as possible the association of the military with law enforcement, except on military bases and in the enforcement of military law and whatnot. We have no "Gendarmerie" and we probably never will, local and state police do just fine.*


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

In Poland, undercover police cars on highways and expressways are quite popular.

Passat









Vectra V6 Turbo









Mondeo ST220


----------



## Random_Guy (Dec 14, 2008)

^^ And also:


















Ignore the bus. 

Most of the highway patrols here are undercover middle-class cars (Vectra, Passat, Mondeo, Insignia, etc) with stronger engines. I remember a story of a German woman driving her Porsche over 200km/h on A4 close to Katowice. When police got her in Vectra with no problem, she was amazed and suprised that polish police has cars that can actually get her. :lol:


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

Random_Guy said:


> ^^ And also:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*And she was in a Porsche? Those things are supposed to do 180mph no sweat... 200km/hr is about 160mph.

American police cars are nearly always one of three types of cars: Ford Crown Victoria (stands out like a sore thumb, almost exclusively used as a police car), Chevrolet Impala (more subtle, used very often as a civilian car, less often as a police car) and Dodge Charger - mostly looks like a police car if it's gray or black - if it's got steel wheels it's obviously a police car, but I've seen a Dodge Charger used as an unmarked police car that was bright red, which would normally indicate that it's not a police car. (It didn't have local government license plates either...)*


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

nerdly_dood said:


> *And she was in a Porsche? Those things are supposed to do 180mph no sweat... 200km/hr is about 160mph.*


Eh, no, 200 km/h is around 120 mph. 180 mph = 290 km/h.


----------



## alieff (Oct 26, 2009)

*Police cars in AZERBAIJAN*


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Eh, no, 200 km/h is around 120 mph. 180 mph = 290 km/h.


*I knew that. But only because I didn't bother to actually do the mental calculations based on my knowledge that 60mph = appx 100 km/hr.*


----------



## bojc (Feb 11, 2008)

Attus said:


> In Hungary police has the very same name as in the communist ages: _Rendőrség_. However it is not a word of slavic origin and has nothing to di with _militzia _or _politzia_. Literally it means "guards of order".


"Rend" comes from Slavic word for order "red"/"ręd".


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

bojc said:


> "Rend" comes from Slavic word for order "red"/"ręd".


Wow, I can always learn something  Thanks


----------



## makaveli6 (Aug 25, 2009)

Latvia:
Volvo S40








VW Passat








Some older cars like Opel Vectra can be still found in countryside








Renault Megane








Hyundai Sonata








Undercover Subaru Impreza








An older BMW.









There are also used Hyundai Santa Fe's, some new BMW's, some Chevrolets, Fodr Transit's and Ford Mondeo's but i couldnt find a picture.


----------



## russianpride (Dec 22, 2008)

makaveli6 said:


> Latvia:
> Volvo S40


S60


----------



## juanico (Sep 30, 2005)

nerdly_dood said:


> *The United States also tends to avoid as much as possible the association of the military with law enforcement, except on military bases and in the enforcement of military law and whatnot. We have no "Gendarmerie" and we probably never will, local and state police do just fine.*


You forgot about the US Coast Guards.


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

juanico said:


> You forgot about the US Coast Guards.


They're only on the coasts though.

Plus it was only recently that I learned they were a military organization.


----------



## raysteve (Aug 12, 2010)

wow..these are all nice sights and sounds...


----------



## hetfield85 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Malaysia highway police*

*Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution X*



















*Honda Civic*










*Volvo S80*










*Peugeot 206*










*Volkswagen Touareg*


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Another one of the Belgian highway patrol


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

nerdly_dood said:


> <snip>
> American police car paint jobs vary wildly, but generally three cars are used.
> Ford Crown Victoria Police Interceptor, body on frame, rear drive - THE American police car. Fast, but not very fast, with mediocre handling - but VERY reliable. Tough as nails. If you see a police car, it's very likely to be a Crown Vic.
> Design introduced 1998.


Man, when I see this on the highway my heart jumps when I know I'm speeding. They just look mean. 



> Future police cars:
> 2011 Ford Taurus Police Interceptor - unibody, front or all wheel drive.


Not that I'd ever want to see this in my rear view mirror but this car looks bad ass.


----------



## Bearhawke (Sep 18, 2014)

Attus said:


> In Hungary police has the very same name as in the communist ages: _Rendőrség_. However it is not a word of slavic origin and has nothing to di with _militzia _or _politzia_. Literally it means "guards of order".


Although some of the Hungarian patrol cars did say 'Police' on them as well..........


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

Bearhawke said:


> Question: was there any specific reason that the Russian police would run American (Canadian) cars; especially large sedans vs. locally made vehicles or at least something German i.e. BMW or Mercedes?


I think they are extremely rare, I heard about them in late 90's, around when that CV in picture was made (1998-1999 model), but look in any Russian dashcam video, all police cars are Russian-made Lada Samara, Niva or Ford Focus...


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

Bearhawke said:


> Although some of the Hungarian patrol cars did say 'Police' on them as well..........


...for foreigners to recognise them.


----------

